# Digitizing or user error?



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

I am really hoping someone can help me with this. I've been doing this for about a year and have never had so much trouble with a logo. I have sent it back to the digitizer 4 times now and wasted 3 days and alot of money. 

I don't know if it's the digitizing of this logo or something I'm doing when hooping it. It's on a polo shirt and I'm using 2 layers of cut away behind it because it's kind of lightweight. I've even tried using a little sticky spray to help hold it. 

I've included pictures so maybe someone with more knowledge then me can help me out. It seems like parts of it are not dense enough because you can see the material through it. 

I'm at a loss. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
Sorry, apparently I don't know how to add a image. Could someone explain how to add a pic? I have it saved on my computer, i don't have a url to send you to.


----------



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

Here are the pictures.


----------



## laurannemc (Jul 13, 2010)

where to start...... did you inform the digitizer of the type and color of material the design was for? it also looks like there may be very little underlay if any. does all the lettering sew and then the outline, which can cause registration problems; and speaking of outlines some of those look mighty thin. are you having alot of thread breaks as well? the density could be bumped up on the fills definitely, also using solvy(or topping) can really improve the looks of designs sewn on knits and piques, it can really be surprising how much this helps. also what kind of thread is this?


----------



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes, the digitizer knew the type of material but not the color. It is going on several different colors. The letters sew out and then the outline. The outline was worse on the last two words and I made them redo them. I'm just tired of going back and forth with them and wondered if it was something I was doing wrong. The thread is Isacord. I use it all the time and have not had any trouble before. I do have some thread breaks.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Topping should help a bunch. Are you using a mesh cutaway? I have found that works better on knits that the white cotton looking one. You can use two layer of it and sometimes even add a tearaway. The white cotton looking stuff works great on non stretch material. Digitizing looks a little questionable but may just be due to not having a topping. Knits always need a topping to keep the stitching from sinking down into the fabric and off registration.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I would sew it out on a piece of scrap material(cotton -duck what ever some thing the stitches won't sink into - see what it looks like - If it looks bad then you know there is a digitizing problem if it looks a lot better then it is the polo material and you need to change backings and add a solvy to the top my guess is the digitizing


----------



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

I have the topping, but I do not have a mesh cutaway. What brand would you recommend?


----------



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you. I will try this and see what happens.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use Floriani and OESD. If you have a store near you that sells embroidery machines and supplies, they should have it. You could buy enough to get you through the order and then order from a wholesale supplier if you have one.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

It's a little sparse, and the registration isn't perfect but given the size and what it's going on I've seen a lot worse. If it were mine I'd increase the density and add column width.


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Wildkatz

Hmm...not the best digitizing im afraid! No backing or topping will make this embroider very well. If you send me the artwork and all the information i'll be more than happy to help you digitize it for you!

PM me if your interested?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

I sewed it out on cotton as suggested. I'm afraid it's not much better. Here are the pics. Also, what size needle would you use for this?


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

You should be using say a 70/75 size needle for this. Rayon thread would help slightly as its finer. What size is the actual design? The design definitely lacks the proper underlay needed for a design like this.


----------



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

The size is 3 1/2 by 1 3/4. That is the size of needle I am using. I didn't want to go to much bigger on this one because the size of shirts I'm putting it on are ladies smalls and mediums. I was afraid it would look to big on the smaller shirts if I went any bigger.


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think at 3.5 inches in width you still should get better results than this. Unfortunately its more the digitizing part thats at fault and not backing, threads or needle size.
Like i said before i'll be more than willing to help you get the logo right if you send me the original artwork and i can make it for you

Rich


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Have you sent your digitizer these pictures, what does he say? Have you used him in the past, with success?


----------



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

I have. They just keep making changes on it and it never seems to help. I had good luck with them until the last couple of logos.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm thinking just a little bit larger would help a lot. The design can place stitches where the machine can't and the results look like poor digitizing.

My vote is that you can't make that design that small without some significant changes, such as outlining with a running stitch instead of a column.


----------



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

What a difference a good digitizer can make!! Thanks to Richt74 it is now working. Thank you so much for doing that for me.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

A lot of times if I have tight registration I use a fusible mesh that is ironed on the back of the shirt and then use a no show diamond mesh as my stabilizer. With the iron on, you are now hooping the iron-on instead of the shirt. It keeps the shirt from moving so much on top of the stabilizer.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

it looks really poor quality, there is very little or no underlay, the registration is off, it looks like they were trying to conserve the stitch count, email me the jpg of the original work I will send you a sample of what it should look like

[email protected]


----------

